
Rails 5.0.0 beta released - marvel_boy
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/releases/
======
out_of_protocol
They have switched to puma as a default. Kinda sudden for me. Puma is great
though!

------
kevingoslar
Great to see that Rails still has so much momentum!

